

My first full app - leeacto
http://quiet-earth-8715.herokuapp.com/

======
zombio
Congrats on your first app. Twitter is always fun to work with. What did you
use to make it?

PS the "tag that" button isn't working.

------
leeacto
Thanks.

I built it in Sinatra. It was a good experience for me to use APIs.

*Submit fixed.

